# Fender repair panels



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have seen the lower front fender repair panels that replace the section that's behind the front wheel, but does anybody offer the lower section of the front fender that's in Front of the front wheel. thanks.


sv


----------



## 40lutzag (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello from 5 years in the future. I have the same question. Did you have any luck on the patch panel? Ive been looking for a little while with no luck.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Just buy a new fender 
For the cost of a new fender you are saving on time and aggravation 
The repro fender now fit pretty damn well 
My entire project on my latest thread is with repro sheet metal and fit was great with minimal work


----------

